# Perry Hairy Cut?



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

That's what I keep telling him, that he is getting a PerryHairyCut. He is quite excited.

What do you think I should do? He is in a teddy bear cut right now, but I'm quickly learning that it is very hard to keep him clean with his hair so long... in certain areas... like his little toosh. (He is CONSTANTLY getting poop stuck to his butthair! HOW?! The little turd!)

I definitely want clean feet for the winter - possibly longer... he tends to chew at his feet quite a bit, and I want to see what is going on down there.

Any ideas?

I love his fuzzy face... but possibly trimming it in a bit, seeing as his eye gunk is out of control, no matter how much I clean!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Spencer said:


> That's what I keep telling him, that he is getting a PerryHairyCut. He is quite excited.


Hehe, no suggestions, but that made me laugh. Out loud. I'm sure he's UBER excited!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You could try a donut moustache? That should help with the eye goopies and will still have fuzzies on his face.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll have to look in to that...

His appointment is Saturday, so hopefully I can come up with something I LOVE by then!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's a stash that's just the front part of the top muzzle, with it shaved beneath and at the sides. I believe this is how they clipped the muzzles of standards way back in the old times.










And here's a bit more of a donut stash, where it's left on top of the nose, sides of the nose, and on the end of the chin.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Just curious on those with poodles and staches, do they get very dirty and full of water? I thought about practicing the stache on Harry in case someone wants me to leave one on their dog but if he's going to get all gross I don't want to do it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I prefer a clean shaven face, but everyone has their own preferences!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Did you groom that mismark mini? It's very nice.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

No, I don't take any credit for those grooms lol I got them off of google.

I did do these two though.
http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs42/f/2009/118/5/1/Grooming___Toy_Poodle_Boys_by_FluffyChic.jpg


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

How much fluff would be on his face if I put him in a bedlington? I know they have it in the middle, but what about on the sides?
(I guess I am going to live my childhood dog dreams through Perry, lol. I always wanted a Bedlington Terrier!)

I don't know... I guess I'm just torn! I love his fuzzy self, but it is quite hard to upkeep seeing as he has really goopy eyes, no matter how much I clean! (Of course, suggestions on that would be welcome too, lol)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You can always try a bet. cut! Does he have enough hair on his muzzle for it? I'd call around to make sure your groomer knows how to do it.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, bedlingtons are cute!!! They have it SHORT on the sides of their face, almost as short as a poodle, it's just grown in ontop...


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

So, the groomer called and he has been rescheduled to Tuesday... they accidentally over-booked, and I was okay to move it. I'm a little torn about the groomer, she has only cut Pear's hair once, and I was happy with it. Thought it was cute... and when I was talking to her and finding out how much she knew, etc, she had several people come in and drop off dogs... so she has a very loyal following... AND she was cutting a spoo when I came in. (GORGEOUS brown boy, and he was SO good, just standing there having a great time.)

However, because I lack patience, I am taking Perry to PetCo tomorrow to get his clean feet (as we are having pictures with Santa tomorrow, and I reaaaalllllyyyy wanted his hair cut for them. Poo.) I talked to the girl and she was very optimistic about doing his feet and even asked me if he was fine with getting them done. Now, I have no idea, I mean... obviously he has had them done because PetSmart shaved him like a naked mole rat TWICE before I learned my lesson. But she told me that she would try the regular way, but if he didn't want to or got nasty, she would scissor them short and just have me bring him in every couple weeks to get him used to the situation.

Um... wow... she was so much more helpful than anyone else - even his groomer!!! - I have talked to. I kind of want to try this girl out and if she does a good job, just follow HER everywhere!

Ugh, too bad not many groomers on here are close to me, otherwise I would use you guys!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I lack patience, so I took him and had his clean feet done. He looks like he has little monkey feet, lol.

Went to PetsMart, because the darn girl at PetCo FAILED TO TELL ME that they closed at 4. Ummm, won't be going back there!

The girl took Pear, and said - very condescendingly, "He is REALLY skinny, what is wrong with him?" I told her nothing, and that he had been to the vet and that the vet had said that poodles were skinny and had fast metabolisms, and that Perry's was just super fast. because there is nothing wrong with him. She looked at me like I was crazy! And said really rudely, "No... I think there is something wrong with him."

... no. He's MY dog, and I've done everything I can afford to make sure there isn't anything wrong with him. He's had a full blood work up and everything else in the world... there is nothing wrong with him that we can find, and the dog eats like a pig.

UGH, I'm really tempted to call tomorrow and complain about that girl. What do you think?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I LOVE the monkey feet!!!! The first time I saw Meau's shaved tootsies back when she was a wee baby, I told Katy it looked like she had little monkey feet (and being brown added to the effect!) I've been keeping Lucy's feet clean since she's been with me - I love the look of clean poodle feet!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

haha monkey feet
my mom says Elphie looks like an orangutan because of her shaved feet xDD
((a crazy cute orangutan mind you  ))


----------

